# The never ending slot car picture thread...



## bobhch

Just saw this kind of thread in the diecast side of Hobby Talk and thought this would be fun for us too.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=280005

The slot cars must have something in common from one picture to the next. It can be the same manufacturer, casting, color, make, model, or type of vehicle.

I will start with this...










Bob...Ford, Yellow, AFX Coupe...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cool!!! Staying with yellow!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

I'm in










Bill.... '30 Ford in yellow, chopped, dropped and raked


----------



## bobhch

Hello  Volkswagen...


----------



## coach61

Yellow HOHT hot rod. not sure who won this one..


----------



## coach61

Gary Fast yellow Porsche 962


----------



## bobhch

HOHT Porsche 










Another HOHT Porsche that was Auctioned off in the past...










Yet my favorite & this one was casted by Coach...










Go off last picture...


----------



## kiwidave

More yellow!!!


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> More yellow!!!



Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz was waiting for this to happen. 

Next person can choose what to do here? :thumbsup:

Bob...use the tan, Hooters Porsche or yellow Chevy Vette.................. Convertible on both...zilla


----------



## SwamperGene

enuff yella!










:freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I can do purple with a touch of blue also...RM


----------



## 440s-4ever

*Me likey-likey flames*

I will see your metallic sapphire blue. And raise with flames


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Flames are cool.










Reminds me of some salsa I had yesterday.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup!! Digging the flames!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Flames!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Chevys are cool too!!! LOL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I'll see your pristine, killer, sweet-looking '55 and raise you a bent up short tracker '55.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh, I like 55's...RM


----------



## tomhocars

*Vette*

Vette Connection.My favorite after 55's.Early Vettes


----------



## copperhead71

So much great stuff!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

tomhocars said:


> Vette Connection.My favorite after 55's.Early Vettes












You mentioned 55s and I have a Chevy that is RWB like that Sweet Vette of yours. 

The only thing that would make this better is if there were 55 United States.

Bob...only 5 more to go...zilla


----------



## CJ53

I'll go with flames....


----------



## CJ53

and raise ya one 55 
In metalflake Orange


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I like 55's too. :thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71

Awsome rich!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Rich is switching us to Chargers, so:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Do T-jet Chargers count?*

A goop sprayed tan fake-a-rooni...and a restoed poiple wun in keeping with the spirit of Gene's color change.


----------



## ParkRNDL

This Charger is a resin from Roger...










--rick

ps i got me a HUUUUGE folder of pictures that has been waiting for a thread like this :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I love my stealth Charger!!!*

I believe Wes sent me this body when he sent me the police car (still pulling my hair out Wes!!) to put the lights in it.. Black is the subject, but there's others there in the pic so pick another if need be!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Black, huh?










Dash Galaxie, Aurora roof.

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

And since I like Galaxies...










The middle one is another resin by Roger. '64, I think.

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Aw man.. I want an XL500 soooo bad, but I'm too cheap to pay the going rate. Even the repops are kinda high... I wouldn't mind another look at that Fairlane convertible you did up Rick..


----------



## ParkRNDL

See if Dragula is still doing repops. I got this from him a while back, and as I recall, the price was right...










Fairlane ragtop? That's fair game, right? Ford to Ford? Gimme a sec...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

The 1:1 isn't mine, it belongs to a buddy from high school...




























--rick

edit: the Thread Hog police just knocked on my door. I'm stopping now. :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Rick.. I have to do one of them one of these days.. Love it!! And I'm not even a ford type!! Thanks!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Go the Fords!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This is slotcar in review!!! Remember this 46??? RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Okay, so now it's Fords with big block Chevys?


----------



## bobhch

*The 46 Ford with top down, 55 Dash interior I built for Ed...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Okay, so now it's Fords with big block Chevys?


Yep...Go the Fords (with Chevy Power) 



















Great looking cars everyone! This has turned out to be alot of fun!! You just never know what is going to turn up next?

Bob...picture perfect thread...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Bob's Senior Prom


----------



## slotcarman12078

:lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Time for a truck!










Was an AW 'burban


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow.nice stuff guys.bob your prom must have been rough!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I have a Custom Pick up truck on lock and joiner track also


----------



## tomhocars

Now to pickups.


----------



## coach61

Pick me upS! I can play that game


----------



## tjd241

*Trucks?*

Shuck's.


----------



## ParkRNDL

truck :thumbsup:










--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Time to change the channel to the Mopar station!!!


----------



## bobhch

digging these pictures you guys are posting up!



















Prom...hahahaahaha more like cruising the local strip and cracking open a few cold ones.

Trucks...yeah like Coach I got a Willys Pickup...Trucks


----------



## tjd241

*Let's go surfin now...*

Everybody's surfin now...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Is this the truck with junk in the back part?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

How about a Elcamino with junk in the back


----------



## kiwidave

Trick truck!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Fords and boobs go together, that didn't sound right did it???...RM


----------



## jack0fall

*Still a W.I.P.*

But what the hey, it is a truck...

Tanks fur lookin...

Jeff


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hello Yellow!!!*

Time to change gears!!! :lol:


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey! i got one of them!










it's weird... this was a Speedline that I found with the roof ripped off. i actually cut the bumpers off the Speedline chassis with the mounting holes attached... i used the front one as a spacer for the too-short front post, and made the hole in the rear one big enough to slide OVER the rear screwpost. it's HEAVY... 

since I did this one, I've found 3 more speedline firebirds in the wild: a yellow, a butterscotch, and one i don't remember... all with roofectomies. what's the deal?

--rick


----------



## roadrner

Bill,
Looking back over these pix, that is still one KA pickup you built. Just plain clean and sharp. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Thank you Dave,

Coming from an old...er....experienced modeler like you it means alot. You know how it is though, sometimes ya just get lucky. 




If I had to pick a favorite of all my cars and builds it would be the Black Max


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree RR, Bill's pick up is beyond purdy!!! I don't recall seeing it painted though. Last time I set eyes on it, it was white with freshly painted (Alclad) bumps. She's a beaut Bill!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

My birdy started life as a JL, and was one of my first customs. It was the reason I gave up on Testors paints, as a month after I shot it I was still leaving thumb prints in the paint.  (really soft)  Thanks to Weird Jack for the interior, I saved it from the booboo box, gave it a good stripping and hacking, and a frresh coat of lacquer..


----------



## tomhocars

Let's get some Hot Rods in here.Tom Stumpf


----------



## kiwidave

Bill that car is awesome!! I have nothing similar so I'm going black!! 57 now belongs to one of our HT members!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tomhocars said:


> Let's get some Hot Rods in here.Tom Stumpf



Tom the cars you come up with amaze me!!!

How you feeling?


----------



## Dslot

> _Tom sez:_Let's get some Hot Rods in here.


What a stunning hot rod! How is she done, Tom?

-- D


----------



## tomhocars

Tom's T-bucket.I'm feeling good Joe,thanks.


----------



## kiwidave

Just Wow!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

guess we can go with either black Shoebox Chevys or Ford rods here...










too bad I don't have a little Toad figure holding a flashlight...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tomhocars said:


> Tom's T-bucket.I'm feeling good Joe,thanks.




Real glad to hear it Tom.

By the way, where is my T-bucket????Hmmm????

And when can I come by??


----------



## bobhch

Here is a Ford Rod & it is up for Raffle right now on a-Nuther-thread...Not much time left if you want a ticket so, Hurry!










Wow I am loving all these slot pics! Tom that Model T is Sweeeeet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NO Fender Zone...RM


----------



## tomhocars

RM,BIG WHEELS,no fenders.Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Tom, We gonna fight again??? I may not beat ya, but I can have fun trying!!! RM


----------



## tjd241

*I see your 1 fenderless bigwheel...*

... and raise you by another!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

And, raise you anuther...


----------



## bobhch

Hey I wanna play around too...here is another one to post up with the RUST of you guys.



















Oooooooooooh man still more great slots by everyone!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And raise a nuther one done by Nuther...Really!!!


----------



## bobhch

I see (  ) your built by Nuther fenderless slot car...Really!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I see your grey, black and red and raise you one Bill Hall!!! :lol:


----------



## fastlap

*oh yeah?*

I can match a grey/black/red. AND it's fenderless too!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Keepin it goin...RM


----------



## kiwidave

CJ's John Player Special Lotus.


----------



## coach61

*next*

F1 continues and Orange for you guys who know who you are zillas


----------



## coach61

Remember this?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

My favorite open wheeler.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I thought it might show up!!! It's a favorite...RM


----------



## 70ss

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I thought it might show up!!! It's a favorite...RM


I was wondering when it would show up myself


----------



## bobhch

What Coach said....BOING! Nice batches of fenderless orange and black cars guys.

NTx #26 SlotCar opens up a whole new "match this" concept to this thread. It's a classic. Gotta love it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Fenderless. Hmmm, We could go topless...RM


----------



## tjd241

*Cute Dimples on that bird's rear...*


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Fenderless. Hmmm, We could go topless...RM


jeez, i have one almost exactly like that...lol


----------



## ParkRNDL

*I like gray.*

I always thought that a nice metallic gray looks classy on any car...










--rick


----------



## tjd241

Light Gunmetal :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall




----------



## kiwidave




----------



## tomhocars

OK. It's gray not silver.


----------



## jack0fall

*Epiphany Aleart...*

Wow a bunch of great looking cars. :thumbsup:

But I just realized I don't have a single gray or silver car... Will need to work on fixing that little problem...

Jeff


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

jack0fall said:


> But I just realized I don't have a single gray or silver car...
> Jeff


Got any silver trucks??? RM


----------



## roadrner

One of AW's Roscoe's Cop Car converted as a plain jane Detective's cruiser, in gun metal.  rr


----------



## bobhch

*Silverish Gray...for now*

How about a Kewl RAT ROADSTER...

















This came to me in a package from Wes one day & think it may get reworked a little with "the goop", 
then Phsssssht-ed Red & put some White Iron Crosses & Skulls with a different front grill that has 
been sitting around waiting for just something like this.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> How about a Kewl RAT ROADSTER...


That is cool!!! I'll have to show this one to the boys... Like the way he removed the ugly tire, cleaned the fender up, and chopped the top. Somebody else was building one of these in grey primer...RM


----------



## tomhocars

It's not a rat,but it's a roadster


----------



## ParkRNDL

*Green with envy*










i like ponycars 

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Green is good...RM


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Green is good...RM


Chewin it once chewin it twice Its Skoal..


----------



## jack0fall

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Got any silver trucks??? RM


Actually after cleaning my glasses and turning the bright lights on I found out I do have one silver RAM... But I am digging yours more... :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## tjd241

*Land O Lakes...*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

jack0fall said:


> Actually after cleaning my glasses and turning the bright lights on I found out I do have one silver RAM... But I am digging yours more... :thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff


I guess I should have posted the other half of the build...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Pulled this one off the shelf and skittered it around for a few laps.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill that thing cool!!!!!!!!!

I guess to have something like that in my collection, i'd have to make it huh?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow Bill,
That's a great extension build on that chassis!!! Better than mine.


----------



## slotnewbie69

Bill Hall said:


> Pulled this one off the shelf and skittered it around for a few laps.


mr. hall you dun it again!love those rods,that hoodoo dat yoodo!(sorry i am at a blues jam right now,lol!
not to take away from the awesome builds from everyone else who posted of course!


----------



## kiwidave

Haven't got any Hot Rods! Hmmmmmm!!! Can do green and black!


----------



## win43

more green


----------



## ParkRNDL

*towing a trailer*

all-Ford team... tow rig and racer...










--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Trailers?


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I like trailers!!!!*


















:tongue:


----------



## ParkRNDL

DUUUUUDE! I NEED an Airstream like that! I have a couple of the Mercury wagons from Claus that are CRYING for something like that... Wheredja get it?!?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Shop around, they sell the single trailer also. try Walthers, or your local HS...

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Busch-1-87-A...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item5ad8447bcc 

This is for a pair of them, and has a few small trees, campground stuff, etc. I did a build on my Creative Light and Motion thread a ways back!


----------



## kiwidave

Trailer!


----------



## Dslot

This thread is a lot of fun. 

A big *THANK YOU* to Bobzilla for starting it up.

-- D


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Low Tow*

It's still a trailer...RM


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Another great looking set! Great color combo with that silver stripe. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

*your welcome....anything to keep the fun going!!*



Dslot said:


> This thread is a lot of fun.
> 
> A big *THANK YOU* to Bobzilla for starting it up.
> 
> -- D


yes this has been a fun thread & give props to the diecast guys as I stole the idea from over there. 

Bob...been super dupper busy & need to post on this soon...zilla


----------



## win43

*another trailer*

A couple of Chevys


----------



## tjd241

*yeeeup...*

... just draggin my Chevy around too.


----------



## win43

another trailer


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Yuppers!!!! Me likes trailers!!!*


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great looking truck Joe!!!
But, your corporate giant is no match for a lone crazed trucker!!!!


----------



## roadrner

SCM,
Great WM trailer! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

another truck


----------



## kcl

I got a truck too. Not finished but a work in progress.

kcl


----------



## tjd241

Keep us updated on that pair Kevin!! Yer gonna have to post them BOTH in the customs forum when they're done. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Dave, I'll do that. But if it takes as long to finish them as it took to get this
far, I'm going to have to lower my bench and attach my dremel tool
to a wheelchair so I can work on them.

kcl:lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Some great stuff goin on out there!!


----------



## win43

*Yoda says ................*

A thread great this is.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

RUN YODA!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Are we still on trucks?


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Are we still on trucks?


Yes trucks still...

Is a Van a truck? It is now....Van trading I did on the Hilltop!! :hat:










Yoda man Hilltop!! Ccup30 and R2Dcup thank you they do...May the HTERS be with you.


----------



## ParkRNDL

*nice wagon.*

needs a mural, but this was the best i could do at the time...










--rick


----------



## fuddmiester

Mine.....


----------



## slotcarman12078

I likes vans and trucks!!! That Dodge pick up looks killer with them wheels/tires on it! I bet it sounds like the real deal too running on the track! Nice ones Rick, Bob and fudd!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

A white sled


----------



## Bill Hall




----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


>



Where in the world do you come up with these ideas???????:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Great looking truck Bill. Me likes!!!!


----------



## sethndaddy

win43 said:


> A thread great this is.


WOW, how did you get a picture of the almighty Bill Hall. You must have paid him dearly. lol.


----------



## Bill Hall

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Where in the world do you come up with these ideas???????:thumbsup:


Various angles Joe. Sometimes I just see it. Sometimes a concept languishes until an idea comes along to help complete it. Manytimes it's instigated or suggested by one of our own members. I never know whats gonna pop up. 

I always just wing it and try and keep it loose and fun. 

P.S. Ed: Yoda is taller, has more hair and is much better looking.


----------



## videojimmy

That Alien truck is one of my all time HT customs.... very cool!


----------



## win43

more aliens


----------



## sethndaddy

Yeah, I love that Alien cruiser too, I think thats the vibrator truck cab too. expensive custom indeed.


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> Yeah, I love that Alien cruiser too, I think thats the vibrator truck cab too. expensive custom indeed.


Schucks no Ed. Cab is a custom HO models repop done in olive. The body, although original, was stomped and hacked. Busted out screw post, a hole was hacked in the drivers seat????, and everything from the gas tanks back was AWOL. Even the inside was all gerfed up. 

She was so bad I nearly melted her down, but fortunately had a change of heart at the last minute.


----------



## slotnewbie69

love the aliens!bill,is that truck one of your chassis mods,with both axles driven?
win love the cadaver mobile!great to have ya back posting again!


----------



## Bill Hall

slotnewbie69 said:


> love the aliens!bill,is that truck one of your chassis mods,with both axles driven?
> win love the cadaver mobile!great to have ya back posting again!


Yes it's a live dually newb...AND YES agreed....it sure is nice to have Win back!

BTW: This is a really great thread Bob! I love seeing eveyones cars go by again. It's like getting to the car show early, setting up camp, and watching everyone roll in.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

One of the original Mini-Vans maybe??? RM


----------



## roadrner

Another nice one! I see another Ford getting the once over.  rr


----------



## jph49

*Another truck*

Another Ford truck with trailer and modified thrown in.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

jph49 said:


> Another Ford truck with trailer and modified thrown in.


That's a nice outfit!


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> BTW: This is a really great thread Bob! I love seeing eveyones cars go by again. It's like getting to the car show early, setting up camp, and watching everyone roll in.


Yeah I was checking out the diecast side of HobbyTalk and they have several threads just like this so, it was a no brainer.

By the way the diecasters are getting close to thier April 15th deadline on a 53 caddy custom contest. You all might want to check it out, as they have some great ideas and it should be very cool to se what everyone comes up with.

Check link below but, PLEASE DO NOT POST COMMENTS IN THIS CONTEST THREAD!!!!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=288134

Bob...gotta go do some work on my 53 today...zilla

P.S. I am having problems with our main computer and using Gingers Laptop Computer right now. Can't post pics as my Mavica uses floppy disc.  If we don't get the problem solved soon may have to break out my other camera (newer type "I'm old school") that uses those small thingys. lol


----------



## kcl

Wana play in the mud

kcl


----------



## plymouth71

*Just rescued this one from Bubba...*

On it's way to auction. hopefully someone will restore it


----------



## plymouth71

*Going topless! ~*

The title says it all!


----------



## Bill Hall

Hey???? :freak:

The driver is on the wrong side....:tongue:

Nice build kcl ! :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Bill
Driver is in the middle. He can go either way :jest:


----------



## kcl

Another Willys from way back

kcl


----------



## SplitPoster

As long as we're looking at Willys...



My favorite colors. Restored, touched up, and hot roddin' it as they are supposed to.


----------



## XracerHO

*Willy's Modified*

Another look at a Willy's Modified in Yellow on Magnatraction!










The crash bars need to be re-painted, rubbing is racing! ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Switching to nerf-bars . . .


----------



## ParkRNDL

Wow that's cool-looking... Is that a diecast body?

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba

ParkRNDL said:


> Wow that's cool-looking... Is that a diecast body?
> 
> --rick


In fact it is -- it's a little something the guys are working on for the local short track. :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Couple more mods. The blue 01 started life as a blazer and the other was a 
mustang conv, grafted a cougar roof to it and I forget where the scoop 
came from.

kcl


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I like those! Neat mods.


----------



## roadrner

I'm gonna have to start saving those pieces! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> I like those! Neat mods.


Yeah they are very cool kcl!


----------



## win43

more nerf bars


----------



## slotcarman12078

Weeeee!!! I like hot rods!!!











Good to see you back home Jerry!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Hey...*



win43 said:


> more nerf bars


Who makes dat one Jer??... Tjet?


----------



## tomhocars

Did someone say Willy's.Here's a few.


----------



## win43

another Willys


----------



## kcl

This ones a scratch build. was trying to emulate a 80's style modified
body. Yea I got a thing for dirt cars


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like green too!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

I like green three!!! BZ :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hot Dam! I hope Godzilla doesn't think those are green jellybeans, or they're goners!!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

A battle proven green, of one of my favorite all time drivers.










Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Somebody said somethin' 'bout green?


----------



## 1976Cordoba




----------



## roadrner

Nice ones! That Bandit has seen a few laps for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

More green!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*My first resin project*

Just adding some more green...RM


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Another sweet one! Where did the wheels come from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Maisto ProRodz diecast, not too good for racing though, just for display...RM


----------



## win43

one more green


----------



## slotcarman12078

*It isn't easy being green....*

Who didn't see Kermit singing that one????


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hot Dam! I hope Godzilla doesn't think those are green jellybeans, or they're goners!!! :lol:


U-Joe,

Go Green  Convertibles!










LOL.....Oooooooooooooooh nOOOOOOOOOOOOO Not the cars ZiLLA!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah never fear I have the real deal for Godzilla. 










Chevy, green, panel truck










Come here boy...feeding time!


----------



## sixramsalot

love all the cars everyone, great work all,brings back alot of memory's! really dig the bent up modified form cordoba,love the dirt cars,but all are tooooo cooool!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

My last green...well, for today anyways...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> My last green...well, for today anyways...RM


RM,

Was thinking about jerrys 55 mm convertible back in post #192 and then you posted your for today comment. 
Hmmmmmmmmmm got me thinking that I had one more green one inside of me today so............

By the way Hilltop you have some very nice Green Machines! 

Doba that Gremlin is Sweeeeet as is that kewi Mercury too. 

slotcarman not only makes a convertible but, it lights up also...whooooah baby!

kcl that green dirt racer from scratch is very Kewl & Rich your #33 TYCO looks like it has seen some fun racing times.










I had bought this 55 convertible conversion off of E-Pay a long time ago but, never did anything with it...untill now.

Some quick red stripes on the seats and a Ghost Rider head make for a great t-jet runner. 
Just need to slap some rims and tires under this thing now. 

Don't know if anything else is going to happen to it but, Ghost Rider kinda looks lonely don't you think?

Gnome stealing (borrowing sounds better...lol), mooning or ?? 

I smell trouble ahead don't you...sniff, sniff, sniff?

B...hey need a ride...Z


----------



## slotnewbie69

you could do the scissor gnome behind him giving him a haircut,lol!


----------



## slotcarman12078

There's nothing like the wind in your flames!!!! I never pictured Ghost Rider as the "red sweater" type!! :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Anudder old Chebby


----------



## bobhch

slotnewbie69 said:


> you could do the scissor gnome behind him giving him a haircut,lol!


I'm all out of Gnomes.......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Well I'm talking to honda and typing one hand right now.

Ghost Rider picked up this gal at the Dam earlier today. Her name is Marrina.



















First thing to go was that red sweater slotcarman (lol). Black leather now baby!


----------



## kiwidave

More green!


----------



## kcl

Here's another green one

kcl


----------



## tjd241

That's Bob on Coach's shoulders btw.... Hi to you too Bob!!.... SURE... have another large soda Papaw Coach doesn't care!! :lol:


----------



## kcl

How bout orange. An old shadow with nothing else to do.
Trying this photobucket thing out.

kcl


----------



## kiwidave

That's a impressive build right there kcl.


----------



## kcl

Thanks Dave. Actually the picture looks better than the car. The clear is 
turning yellow and the car needs to be stripped and new paint shot.
Maybe someday.

kcl


----------



## kcl

After the shadow I figured I could do better. So I did this one from
sheet plastic. Just never could find the right graphics for it.

kcl


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Good Stuff!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kcl said:


> kcl


I like this color package!!! This is cool!!! RM


----------



## kcl

Glad ya all like em

kcl :wave:


----------



## Dslot

Now we're on wedgie cars, eh? I think the Mangusta qualifies. But it's *GREEN*! 

Put it next to the Charger and you've got Green-Green (it's green, they say, on the ...). 

Two of my old and favorite racers. Now it turns out they're _worth_ a bit of green, too, so will I still race them? Do I look like an investor? The Charger is one of the fastest Tjets I have.

Orange, indeed! (Shudder). :freak:

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Charge!!!!!!*

$10,000 black charger??? I think not!!!! 










But I can pretend, can't I??? :tongue:


----------



## ParkRNDL

my first nice original Charger...



















--rick


----------



## kcl

Well it's not a charger but it does have fenders. An old police car that
decided to go racing.

kcl


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

In case ya need a ride to get to the races...


----------



## kcl

That's to nice to be a taxi. All the taxis I see have primer spots, dents
hubcaps missing and faded paint. :thumbsup:

kcl


----------



## fordcowboy

http://www.bigdawg4x4.com/

Here's something in yellow. The Monster Truck belongs to a guy I know that deer hunts out on my aunt & uncle's farm. 
The semi box trailers are from our beloved HobbyTalk members that I also call friends. I hope this doesn't offend them. 
--fordcowboy


----------



## bobhch

*Did you know?*

Yellow and a semi truck...



















The yellow flatbed trailer used to be a Ryder box trailer.
Yep every Ryder box trailer has the 2 pins inside that you can use to make your own flatbed container hauler out of. 

Bob...still riding on coaches shoulders :wave:...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Here is a yellow indy car that I casted up with Snoopy for my good buddy Joez. The Red Baron also got sent to complete the dog fight theme.



















Snoopys head was made from sprue parts from a Moustrap board game. 
Sometimes a custom slot cars parts are right under your nose and you don't even know it.

Bob...It's fun building slots for your friends. ...zilla


----------



## bobhch

I'll stop here with 57 Nomads and let someone else take a turn...

This was built for Phred in Neon Yellow.




























This one was built for RC. 

It is a silver base coat paint job with Testors Turnsignal Metalic Orange over that.



















Bob...GOT NOMADS?...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster

*Bobzilla's work*

As long as we're admiring Bob's work - that he built for other people - I'll submit this Hooter's VW bus with diecast headlights and Bobzilla decals! Got this in a HoHT auction last year, and LOVE IT.




Split.....I gotta make better macro pictures....Poster


----------



## philo426

T-jet '69 Torino


----------



## kcl

*Old school*

A old school GT-40 runner. Just paint, decals, and big tires.










Like this photobucket thing

kcl


----------



## yankee_3b

Thought you guys might like this one...AFX Ford GT40 Mark II conversion.


----------



## kcl

NICE

kcl


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see ya back Yankee!!! I've been missing these works of art!!! Great looking car... RM


----------



## Rolls

Yankee, this thread is for scale cars, not real ones. Nice job on the gigantic model of Tomy track underneath the 1:1 Ford GT, though!

Rolls


----------



## slotcarman12078

Castleburg is most definitely one of the best scenic layouts I've ever set eyes on!! Those who haven't seen all the pics are missing out!! Search it out in the track forum.


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Castleburg is most definitely one of the best scenic layouts I've ever set eyes on!! Those who haven't seen all the pics are missing out!! Search it out in the track forum.


I was lucky enough to see it in person and Yankee even let Fletcher and me run some laps too! You can tell that Yankee realy loves to do landscape when you look at his layout...it is just plain cool.

Great GT40 there. That thing is so detailed and is a HOOT to look at. Thanks for Sharron.

Bob...Hoover Dam nice...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Love yankee_3b cars. More please!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a rare one!!! As you know, most Shadows are seen in sunlight or bright lights, you just don't see many white Shadows  ...RM


----------



## yankee_3b

That's why I don't post very many pics anymore...Just look at Kiwi's and Hilltop's cars. They don't get any better than that. Hard to keep up with you guys. Not to mention all the other awesome work on HobbyTalk. Great work too all of you! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks Yankee!


----------



## bobhch

*My yellow Jasper Powered Shadow...*



yankee_3b said:


> That's why I don't post very many pics anymore...Just look at Kiwi's and Hilltop's cars. They don't get any better than that. Hard to keep up with you guys. Not to mention all the other awesome work on HobbyTalk. Great work too all of you! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah yankee,

I hear that Randy does up some nice cars. Along with everyone else too!
My outlook was if you can't beat them join them. lol










When Randy made his #27 Jasper Powered Shadow it just hit me hard as Whooooah what a Sweet take on a plain Jane car. Soooooooooooo I asked Hilltop if it would be O.K. to make a clone Jasper Shadow and he said that was fine. I did change the number to #22 to make it different.

This led to the mutual building of the Jasper Powered Lola (aka traveling Lola) cars by Hilltop and me. Then Tjetjim made a Jasper Powered Lola to take on his trip to Monaco too. :hat: 










For me it is always a blast to discover different types of builds by seeing other kinds of builds done by everyone here on HT. I would have never traveled off my Hot Rod and Muscle car theme build unless that Jasper Shadow didn't just hit me right between the eyes. Man I have it bad now & looking forwards to doing a bunch of Shadows, Lolas, Ferrari 512 Ms, Porsche 917s etc, etc types of cars along with Muscle cars. Can Am types just never ran through my head before. That was untill I build a few.










Then last year Ed did the Christmas in July and this Porsche 917 was the car I did up for it. Hey are we doing that again this year?
My plans are to get some Jasper Powered decals made up in blue instead of red someday. They should POP off of yellew just as nice. 

Bob...get inside their heads and se what makes them tic...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Yea, Thanks Yankee, but I ain't buying that excuse, I know what you can do!!! And that is one good looking No. 99 US Air - Gulf - Jasper Powered machine!!! RM


----------



## yankee_3b

I can copy them, but you guys create them and we all know Bob's in a league of his own. We know what the view looks like from back here...how does it look up front? You're just not talented, your darn nice guys too! I know you will keep inspiring us all!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I've always liked yellow/red color combos ...










even before I was addicted to Hobby Talk...RM


----------



## yankee_3b

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I've always liked yellow/red color combos ...
> 
> Hard to beat that combo and just plain yellow works for me too, but then I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmmm.. Two tone Vette I do have!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Two-tone 'vette . . . OK


----------



## kcl

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmmm.. Two tone Vette I do have!!


Are my Eyes playing tricks or is that a yellow corvair with a blower on
it in the background? 

kcl


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not a corvair!! It is a Chevy though!!! 

A fine product of a wild imagination at Caveman Motors from the 2008 Christmas exchange..


----------



## bobhch

I thought Tom would drop in a few Vette pics here for sure? 

Yeah Doba did up a cool Chevy there....thanks for posting the picture up again SLOTCARMAN!

BZ


----------



## vaBcHRog

Here are a couple of yellow ones 




















Roger Corrie


----------



## wheelszk

Red accent


----------



## bobhch

Red accent...This Corky dirt racer (body by Greg Gipe) resides at Hanks Place now.


----------



## ParkRNDL

*Candy canes*

i LOVE these bodies...



















--rick


----------



## tjd241

*White and Red...*

... okay throw in some Blue and Black too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Still with the red accents?...


----------



## kiwidave

A little red!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A little more red. I took this pic at FordCowBoy's US 61 Dragway. I got to do a little testing before the gates opened. As you can see, 409 All-Purpose Cleaner was the major sponsor that weekend...FCB's Little Red Wagon is waiting his turn also. This thing will do a wheelie all the way down the track!!! RM


----------



## Dslot

The thread needed a bump before falling off the page. And if _*these*_ bumpers aren't up to the job, I don't know what is. A Marx junker I found at a trainshow - a Thelma and Louise T-bird with a flattened Persian-cat face.

So now it's Marx cars (let's see some), or red-and-white cars, crunched cars, post-classic T-birds, or cars from bad movies.

(Anybody got a spare Marx motor lying around?)

-- D


----------



## ParkRNDL

*i'm normally more of a Chevy guy...*

...but I loves me some Thunderbirds.










Resin copy of the Tyco S Thunderbird by our very own Neal Abramson.

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

ParkRNDL said:


> ...but I loves me some Thunderbirds.
> --rick


No Kidding!!!!

These Thunderbirds are great!!!










Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## jph49

Another T'bird


----------



## fastlap

*hey!*

Did someone say Thunderbird?


----------



## ParkRNDL

*A rescued 'bird*

This poor thing was found in a tray of beater diecast cars at a train show. Purchase price was something like a couple of dollars.










I knew that the posts were the wrong length, and that I had no bumpers for this car except the metal ones attached to the chassis... so I fired up the Dremel and killed two birds with one stone.



















The chrome was a pain to get off, and I damaged a window post in the process, but i finally shot a decent coat of rattle can metallic blue on it...










this one is HEAVY and it drives like it...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yep, we definitely hot on something here with the Tbirds. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a rare one!!! As you know, most Shadows are seen in sunlight or bright lights, you just don't see many white Shadows  ...RM


While Shadows as a general rule don't do a damn thing for me I have to make an exception. :thumbsup:This is a real nice job ! 

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

ParkRNDL said:


> ...but I loves me some Thunderbirds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resin copy of the Tyco S Thunderbird by our very own Neal Abramson.
> 
> --rick



:thumbsup:Great Job on that 'bird! & thanks for the Kudos! I have been working on some TYCO S T-bird roadster kits too !



Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmmm.. Two tone Vette I do have!!


:thumbsup:One of the nicest T-Jet 'vettes I have seen !Great wheels too.This is what I like about HT....A weaqlth of ideas !


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

ParkRNDL said:


> Black, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash Galaxie, Aurora roof.
> 
> --rick


:thumbsup:The classic T-jet 500 Galaxie in basic black ! Why not ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: This is a great thread ! I call it the book of ideas !


Neal:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yep, Tbirds man. :thumbsup:


----------



## TjetBill

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yep, we definitely hot on something here with the Tbirds. :thumbsup:


This T-Bird is beyond awesome. I'd have to really make up a new word to describe it. Nice going NTx. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot

...

Still T-birds, eh?










Okay, now it's red cars, cars incorporating lazy-man's fixes, cars inspired by Warren Zevon songs, cars with music references, or - sigh - yet more Thunderbirds.


----------



## plymouth71

*speaking of T-birds...*

any body got a spare front grille/bumper and rear bumper for an AFX t-bird stocker available for trade? I'd even be happy with a good resin casting...


----------



## ParkRNDL

Dslot said:


> ...
> 
> Okay, now it's red cars, cars incorporating lazy-man's fixes, cars inspired by Warren Zevon songs, cars with music references, or - sigh - yet more Thunderbirds.


It's red. It's original Aurora. And it's the poster child for lazy-man's fixes...

At first glance, it looks like a garden-variety runner Jag:










But look at the seams along the rear edges of the doors and the tops of the rear fenders: (I know. Cruddy pics. Sorry.)










The quarters are actually from this Jag. If you look carefully, you can see the roof and hood are ugly and bubbled... it looked like the car had been painted and someone tried to remove the paint and destroyed the surface in the process. The quarters were good, though... Oh, and below that is a pic of the quarters that got replaced. See how nice and square the wheelwells are.  The missing plastic on the one was used for my first goop job, the roof of a rescued Corvette...










My favorite part of all this, the part that makes it such a wonderful lazy-man's fix, is that all the above is held together with... are you ready?... Aleene's Tacky Glue, which is thick white glue you can get at Michael's or A.C. Moore...

--rick

edit: wow, it took me a few minutes with google/wikipedia to pick my way through the Warren Zevon reference. i see what you did there. nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

cool fix randy!i used aleene's tacky glue diluted with water to fix a speaker cone with on a guitar amp i ressurected...


----------



## Bill Hall

*Do pit kit Teradactyls count?*

I do have a T-bird by golly!










A long forgotten build from the pregoopicine era. An old Ratlas bird that had its wheel wells gnawed by a T-rex. Runs a rear drop axle chassis on narrowed baby ansens, skins are stretched PVT t-jet tires.










Driver is a Mario No-name-o from a crushed open wheeler. The glass came from the ziplock of many windshields.


----------



## amxbmw

Uh Oh! Now you are giving me ideas of what to do with my Atlas collection .


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice Bird Bill!!!! :thumbsup:
(there's a lot of birds flying around here lately)


----------



## ParkRNDL

how bout convertibles named after mythological birds? or vintage slots saved from the trash by customizers?










this was a Speedline car with the roof ripped off and the chrome in sorry shape... FWIW, this is another conversion on which I used the metal Cigarbox bumpers...

--rick

edit: did i use that pic in this thread already?

edit again: oops. caught. had this on page 4. so i have to move it along somehow...


----------



## ParkRNDL

Different year Firebird, same color. Resin cast thanks to Roger.



















--rick


----------



## win43

Here's a bird catcher .......... :jest: :lol: :jest:


----------



## TjetBill

win43 said:


> Here's a bird catcher .......... :jest: :lol: :jest:


Is that an ACME bird seed box I see in the background?


----------



## slotcarman12078

:lol: good one Jerry!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I wish I could get one of the trans ams Rick!! Nice!!!


----------



## bobhch

Here is a 1/32 Eldon I did up way back. Couldn't find a picture of it with the window and engine installed....just use your imagination.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


I like that color Bob...glad you came back to HO...zilla!!! This one is close to that color, well the helmet may be a little darker than the bathing suit...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Gotta love them old Ford trucks, even if they're not show quality...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Then, there's the Tjet version....


----------



## resinmonger

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Even the swim suits are red at Hilltop Motors... But, shouldn't one be yellow?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ah, Too much of a good thing can be bad for ya's...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Russ Red suits Pop when the gals are near a yellow car!!*



resinmonger said:


> Even the swim suits are red at Hilltop Motors... But, shouldn't one be yellow?


I said Hello...

She was wearing Yellow...

BUST-A MOVE...

Bob...Not Busted...zilla

P.S. Russ it is good to see you man!!


----------



## Dslot

Bill Hall said:


> An old Ratlas bird that had its wheel wells ...


I think that one's a Marx, Bill. My similar body, came on a Marx chassis. All the Atlas T-birds I've seen were '61-'63 style bodies. But the Marx and early Atlas bodies are both vertically stretched to cover the whole chassis, giving a similar awkward bloated-boxy look.:freak:

-- D


----------



## roadrner

ParkRNDL said:


> Different year Firebird, same color. Resin cast thanks to Roger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --rick


Wish Roger still had these available. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL

Dslot said:


> I think that one's a Marx, Bill. My similar body, came on a Marx chassis. All the Atlas T-birds I've seen were '61-'63 style bodies. But the Marx and early Atlas bodies are both vertically stretched to cover the whole chassis, giving a similar awkward bloated-boxy look.:freak:
> 
> -- D


now ya got me thinkin. Atlas had 2 versions of their Impala, an earlier one with ugly molded-in bumpers painted silver, and a nicer, laver version one with separate chrome bumpers. Did they do the same for the T-bird? And didn't Lionel do a T-bird? Because I thought the Marx T-bird was the one that became that goofy little American Line one.

Speaking of which: Bill, didn't you do a really cool lowrider-type American Line T-bird? Yellow or white, if I recall?

--rick

edit: ok, check this page. guess it IS Marx. apparently Marx had early and late version T-birds too... Disclaimer/warning: This is the guy that has that goofy MIDI music playing on every page you open on his site...

http://slotcarcollectibles.homestead.com/OTHER_HO_FOR_SALE.html


----------



## Bill Hall

Yuppers...my mistake...D-slot...you are correct.

Rick: I think it was Neal who made the lowrider.


----------



## videojimmy

Yes, Lionel did make a t-bird.


----------



## Dslot

> _Rick sez:_
> edit: ok, check this page. guess it IS Marx. ...
> http://slotcarcollectibles.homestead.com/OTHER_HO_FOR_SALE.html


Wow. $45 and $65. That's a lot for what may be the ugliest HO slotcar ever made. Hey, now there's a topic for a thread. 

I recall reading somewhere that the Marx HO cars had surprisingly good mechanisms, but since mine came without a motor, I can't confirm or deny it.

-- D


----------



## AfxToo

Argggh ... web pages with obnoxious sound ... horrible.

Should be a law against it.


----------



## Bill Hall

Did any of ya check out the "sound of thunder" ?

hahahahaha!

T-jet gears clattering in anguish....how quaint.


----------



## kiwidave

How about some drag cars?


----------



## Dslot

I got no dragsters, but I wanna see more cars from everybody, so I'm bumping the thread. :hat:


----------



## win43

A couple of Chevies in trouble with the law.


----------



## bobhch

A Henry J in trouble with a Chevy...Wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

One "Eleanor" in a freakin lot of trouble.


----------



## roadrner

That's gonna be alot of tickets!  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nah. One dozen donuts tossed out the window and the cops will all make a detour!! :tongue:


----------



## ParkRNDL

*We was at the movies, honest...*

Awww, crap. Holstein.










"Isn't the front of this... thing a little low?"

"Oh, no, sir. Twelve and a half inches, regulation height. You can check it if you like, sir..."

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba

How about open wheels?

My new F1 car on the front row . . .


----------



## JLM Racing

*I'm playin catchup......*

Somethin Red.......Silver...and whatever.....


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Plenty o' options


----------



## resinmonger

Those are some awesome looking cars, Doba and Yo Bear! You guys continue to blow me away! :thumbsup:


----------



## JLM Racing

Thank you Bro....


----------



## JLM Racing

*Almost forgot...*

Addemdum....


----------



## bobhch

Hey nice change up on car body style Doba & JLM. These are some slots that I know get some Serious track time...zoom, zoom baby!

Bob...I can here the High Revs now...zilla


----------



## AfxToo

First Man to win the Brickyard 400...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Is that a custom Too? Awesome lookin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

AfxToo said:


> First Man to win the Brickyard 400...


Aaaaahahaha - I get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo

Actually, it's a quote from "The Man" himself. All in good fun.


----------

